# 5.1 System + Realtek HD Audio Problem



## Heimwerker75 (27. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem neuen Notebook Medion Erazer X6825 mit der Realtek HD Audio Soundkarte.

Ich habe dort mein 5.1 System (Teufel Concept F) angeschlossen. Dieses lief vorher perfekt mit meinem Computer, der eine Creative X-Fi Soundkarte hat.

*Der 5.1 Sound mit dem Notebook funktioniert, allerdings kommt bei MP3 und BluRay-Film Wiedergabe so gut wie kein Bass aus dem Subwoofer.* (Habe den Bass am Teufel System aufgedreht, daran kann es nicht liegen). Wenn ich ein Spiel wie Hitman zocke, ist der Bass vorhanden. Nur bei den restlichen Anwendungen wie MP3 und Film nicht.

Mein Realtek HD-Audio Manager hat auch keine Einstellmöglichkeiten wie Bass-Management/Verstärkung. Außerdem unterscheidet sich mein Realtek HD Audio Manager von anderen (siehe Vergleich unten).

*Mein Audio-Manager:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Audio-Manager von anderen Nutzern:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das zweite Problem ist, dass nach einem Neustart des Systems die beiden hinteren bzw. seitlichen Boxen keinen Ton mehr abspielen. Muss dafür erst alle Stecker ein- und ausstecken, dann gehts irgendwann wieder.

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Gruß
Felix


----------



## the.hai (27. September 2013)

Das klingt deutlich danach, dass der "Surround-Upmix" nicht aktiviert ist. Hast du den Treiber auf dem neuesten Stand? http://www1.medion.de/downloads/download.pl?lang=de&filename=skx6821w7_w8.exe&id=11234&type=treiber

Was kannst du unter erweitert noch einstellen?


----------



## Heimwerker75 (27. September 2013)

Hi, ich lade gerade den Treiber herunter, ist gleich fertig, dann wird er installiert.

Unter "Erweiterte Geräteeinstellungen" kommt das hier: http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/7232/pjl5.png

Was ich noch sagen wollte ist, dass wenn ich im Realtek HD Audio Programm den Subwoofer-Test anklicke, ordentlich Bass aus dem Subwoofer kommt. Da funktioniert es also, aber sonst irgendwie nicht, sehr komisch.


----------



## Heimwerker75 (27. September 2013)

Treiber installiert, allerdings hat das leider nichts gebracht. Habe bei Realtek HD-Audio Manager weiterhin keine weiteren Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Wenn ich auf den Subwoofer klicke, kommt der kurze Bass-Test und funktioniert wunderbar, nur bei Musik habe ich weiterhin keinen Bass.


----------



## the.hai (27. September 2013)

ja die anschlüsse funktionieren auch alle...nur  der stero zu surround upmix für musik ist nicht aktiviert. alles andere brauchst du nicht mnachschauen, wir müssen rauskriegen, wie wir diese funktion aktivieren.


----------



## OctoCore (27. September 2013)

Na ja - ohne Bassmanagement keine Kekse, klar.
Stereo-Musik wird brav an die L- und R-Boxen geschickt und der Sub darf sich langweilen. 
Und die Musik bleibt etwas dünn untenrum.
Dann nimmt man einfach einen Player, der sein eigenes Kanalmanagement mitbringt - inklusive einstellbarer Crossover-Frequenz.
Oder der einen entsprechenden Directshow-Filter einbinden und nutzen kann, z.B. FFDShow Audio.
Media Player Classic Homecinema kann zumindest die zweite Variante - ob der das auch eingebaut hat, müsste ich mal gucken - nur sitze ich grade nicht vor meinem Rechner. Auf jeden Fall geht das mit normalen Soundfiles und natürlich den üblichen Videoformaten.
Bleibt nur noch BluRay - aber da ich kein BD-Laufwerk im Rechner habe, habe ich auch keinen der üblichen Player auf dem Rechner.
Was gibts denn da? Die üblichen Verdächtigen sind ja PowerDVD, WinDVD und TotalMedia Theatre.
Da müsste man in den Soundeinstellungen mal stöbern, was da möglich ist.


----------

